# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  Script دیتا بیس استانها و شهرهای ایران

## ozzy_mra

دوستان عزیز سلام چند وقت پیش فایل اکسس شهرها و استانهای ایران رو تو سایت دانلود کردم
حالا اسکریپت دیتا بیسو براتون میزارم اگه خواستید دانلود کنید 
موفق باشید

----------

